# Dog walker fail~my 3 fluffs are terrors!!!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My regular dog walker went skiing in Switzerland with her husband and daughter last week. Apparently, when they were skiing, her husband had a heartattack and died there, devastating. She text me to let me know she wasn't sure if she would be back this week, understandably.
This pushed me to start interviewing dog walkers. This one particular lady seemed perfect. She said that for the half hour she spent with her dogs, she spoils them with unconditional love, will walk, play ect.
She has been volunteering at the MSPCA, a trainer there, reliable, gave me an hour window of between 11:30-12:30.

I gave her the run down on my girls. I also made it very clear that Suki is tiny but quick. If she scoots by her at the door, she's a runner, my greyhound and she is fast, there is no stopping her.
Ling is lazy but she will walk and Lacie is happy, loves attention, blah, blah, blah.
This interview was 3 hours long.

Her first day was yesterday. I receive a text that Suki slipped out of her harness and she's running, she can't catch her.
I receive a second text that Suki ran home and is now safe.
I was so busy at work that I didn't even read these until I was leaving. Had I read them, I probably would have had a heart attack.

When I got home, I watched my video of her visit.
First, she showed up 2 hours later than her window time. She got here at 2:35. I get home by 4. The whole visit lasted 13 min. There was nothing said, she hurried in, threw the harnesses on them and hushed them out the door.
I was livid, so I sent this text that I wouldn't be needing her services again.

She called back and was frantic. She said she was still shaking because she said my girls were rotten and out of control. Let me remind you that all 3 girls combined weigh 16 lbs 😂 When Suki ran off, she ran through yards, woods and there sat Ling, not budging in the middle of the street because she wouldn't walk for her. Lacie was so hyper she was barking at everything and anything, pulling her in every direction.
She agreed that it wasn't a good fit, they stressed her out too much, haha, some trainer. She hated my harnesses, that they were too big. Had she paid attention the night before and read the note I lefty hat morning, I was very clear on who wore what. 
She put Suki harness on Ling, and Ling's on Suki. It's no wonder Suki slipped out of it, Ling is like a sumo wrestler compared to Suki.
Anyway, my 3 rotten, out of control girls scared her off, she will never be back. Yippee!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

maddysmom said:


> My regular dog walker went skiing in Switzerland with her husband and daughter last week. Apparently, when they were skiing, her husband had a heartattack and died there, devastating. She text me to let me know she wasn't sure if she would be back this week, understandably.
> 
> This pushed me to start interviewing dog walkers. This one particular lady seemed perfect. She said that for the half hour she spent with her dogs, she spoils them with unconditional love, will walk, play ect.
> 
> ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow really :blink: great trainer, :blush:so glad Suki made it home, how scary, I always remind hubby it only takes a moment and life changes.
Joanne I wish I lived closer, I would help you out. 

Hopefully you find a good walker, reading all the horror stories through the years, I am fearful. 
I have used my daughter's and my granddaughter and once my son inlaw, I told them I would be more then upset if they didn't follow what I told them. Even then I worried, gosh I worry when Lorin watches them:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so sorry about your d walker's husband. I have been able to help more than a few "tourists" over the years in similar situations---some interesting stories. It is bad enough to lose your husband but to do it overseas w/all the red tape---agony. 
To think Suki might have been lost!!!!! Yikes. Pull the plug!
Great that you had it recorded. I need to take lessons from you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's frightening and aggravating! I'm just glad your babies are all safe - that could have been awful!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness Joanne that's scary that Suki got away. Thank goodness she got home safely. I don't trust other people looking after Pipper. Even when my hubbly walks him I attach a tether strap to the leash and make hubby fasten the tether strap around his wrist AND hold on to the leash at the same time. I didn't "like the way he held the leash" when we didn't have the tether strap too. :innocent:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne have you thought about putting trackers on them? Especially if you have a runner. Glad ms s came right home. It is hard finding someone you trust.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, I'm so sorry your regular walker lost her husband. I can't even imagine that happening while on vacation! 
This lady sounds like a real piece of work. Thank goodness Suki ran home. It sounds like the girls were so freaked out by this lady.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne have you thought about putting trackers on them? Especially if you have a runner. Glad ms s came right home. It is hard finding someone you trust.


Walter, I have thought about this for Lisi but I am the "village novice" when it comes to tech stuff. Can you recommend something for us---something very small! It has to be comfy. Please?


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Ay Joanne that is awful. First, I'm sorry for your lady walker. To go on vacation and come home in pieces must be devastating.

Second, I can't believe the dog walker! People shouldn't do things they are not qualified to do!!!!

I have so much trouble choosing someone to take care of Luna because of that. The few times we had to go out of town, my mom takes care of her. My mom loves her and thinks she is her granddaughter. But when we got married in Cuba this last summer, the whole family went to the wedding. I interviewed a great lady from Rover, but I couldn't do it. I ended up paying a cousin to stay at my house with her, and he took horrible care of my baby! 

I don't have a walker. Poor Luna stays in the house until we get back from work. Sometimes my stepson is there in the afternoon, so she is not alone. If no one is going to be home until 5:30 pm, my poor grandpa stops by to see her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, I have thought about this for Lisi but I am the "village novice" when it comes to tech stuff. Can you recommend something for us---something very small! It has to be comfy. Please?



Sandi, there are a couple of types of trackers. 

One that relies on Bluetooth. These use an app that is installed on your phone and connects to your cell phone using Bluetooth. When the Bluetooth connection is broken the alarm on the app sounds. This would happen if the pup wandered further than the Bluetooth connection 150 ft in the house 300 with no obstructions outside. So you would be able look for the pup and the app would tell you when she is in range. Some allow you to use your phone to activate an alarm on the device, again, you need to be range. Some have a community finder feature in which you report the pup missing and if she is in Bluetooth range of anyone with the app - it sends you an alert with the location. Tile makes devices like this for luggage, etc. I do not find their ringers especially loud and you have to replace them once a year as the battery runs out.

Another uses wifi. Basically, you set it up with your wifi connection and if the pup wanders further than your wifi, it alerts you.

A third group uses the cellular network ATT or Verizon (one or the other depending on the device). These have GPS capabilities so the app will show you the pup's location on a map. They also set up boundaries so if the pup wanders beyond a boundary, the app warns you immediately. And although the device connects to the cellular network - there must be a cellular connection and the battery (normally rechargeable) needs to be charged. Typically with the other 2 there is no monthly charge, but with this there is one. The problem with these is they tend to be larger because of the cellular transmitter. Whistle 3 looks really interesting but is very large.

I was looking at these a few years ago, but since Luck has completely become inside door I have not investigated them more recently.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What bothers me more is that she had the time to text me that Suki slipped out of harness and took off and Ling wont walk, who cares if Lings not walking...she should be running after my dog, especially knowing she was headed toward the woods, a gun club and pond that is directly behind my house.

It certainly paid off the advice my friend ( trains government dogs) gave me years ago. 
She said every time I take the girls out for a walk, take them in a different direction, cut through yards, walk them through the woods, everywhere and anywhere, but never the same route day after day, so they leave their scent behind. Otherwise, if they went off their scented route, they become disorientated, panic and take off in fear.
Thankfully, Suki was only 4 houses away and ran through the neighbors yard, which still abutts the woods but familiar to her, so she was able to find her way ran to our house.

This afternoon that dog walker dropped off my key a little while ago and she called them terrors, but was laughing about it today. She said she never seen such misbehaving dogs. 
I swear my girls purposely did that :HistericalSmiley:

My regular dog walker came today, she's back walking, said it will be her therapy. Unfortunately, her husband is still in Switzerland and is very complicated to fly his body back.
I was super surprised my girls were soo happy when she same in today. She is the one that doesn't talk to them and they don't even get up to greet her. My girls greeted her like it was me and the best part....my dog walker talked a lot to them and told them she missed them so much...I thought that was sweet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, that is good news about your walker being back & wants to work! 

My experience overseas w/bodies is that the quickest way (it used to be 13 days after deceased) was cremation. That being said it is overwhelmingly complicated & bureaucratic! We have gone through it w/2 people & I always said "I don't want to do this for myself in regard to a loved one." It is often difficult to get the paperwork that stateside needs in order to begin the process of settling accounts. My prayers are with her, and w/her daughter. Please give her my condolences.

Your girls are smart, like their mom!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Joanne my condolences to your regular dog walker, I can not imagine what she is going through. That part made me very sad.

Then I read the rest of the story and experienced a little anger and a lot of laughter. It was like a mini Hallmark movie in my brain playing out. Please go kiss your girls from me and tell them I said "well played girls, well played"!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad your regular dog walker is back. I do think your girls did that on purpose - sort of "we'll make sure she never wants to come here again!" Give them and extra treat and tell them "good job!"


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

WOW!!! How scary! Can't imagine someone putting the harnesses on without checking them for proper fitting. Glad you didn't read her messages until the dogs were safe back home. I'd be in a frenzy.

Lordy, I was in NYC last year and saw dog walkers with a dozen dogs on leashes from the yorkies up to labs. A good dog walker should be able to handle three wee ones. 

Hope you find a more competent walker soon.

Lainie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, that is good news about your walker being back & wants to work!
> 
> My experience overseas w/bodies is that the quickest way (it used to be 13 days after deceased) was cremation. That being said it is overwhelmingly complicated & bureaucratic! We have gone through it w/2 people & I always said "I don't want to do this for myself in regard to a loved one." It is often difficult to get the paperwork that stateside needs in order to begin the process of settling accounts. My prayers are with her, and w/her daughter. Please give her my condolences.
> 
> Your girls are smart, like their mom!


Ya know Sandi, I'm not sure what she plans to do but I do know his body is still there.
She did message me asking for a referral for the very best probate attorney in the area, not sure if that has anything to do with her husband in Switzerland.
I think it's a complicated mess. 
What was supposed to be a nice family ski trip in Switzerland, ended up being a nightmare


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Joanne my condolences to your regular dog walker, I can not imagine what she is going through. That part made me very sad.
> 
> Then I read the rest of the story and experienced a little anger and a lot of laughter. It was like a mini Hallmark movie in my brain playing out. Please go kiss your girls from me and tell them I said "well played girls, well played"!


She was the first person I ever fired on th spot and found great pleasure doing so.
The fact that she lied saying my girls would be showered with love when she came and then to see her on camera walk in, throw on the harnesses, didnt talk, no greeting and hurried them out the door, gosh, they only met her 2 nights before, really pissed me off. The poor things probably felt like they were being kidnapped. It's no wonder Suki ran off, I think I would too.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Yikes!! Scary, but I did laugh at the image of one woman being bested by two tiny dogs!!,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I almost had a heart attack reading this. Really! When I heard Suki ran I was holding my breath. Did you tell her you had a nanny cam? Just so **** irritating.
I feel so badly for your regular walker. Really plunged into a horrible mess. Kind of like what happened to my dad. He was fine, whistling when he went out the door and a massive heart attach at 4pm and died. My poor mom went through the shock and the "what do I do now." But fortunately it didn't happen in another country. I'm so sorry for her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I almost had a heart attack reading this. Really! When I heard Suki ran I was holding my breath. Did you tell her you had a nanny cam? Just so **** irritating.


No...I don't tell them I set up cameras. I want to see the true person with my dogs and not one acting to be nice, just because there are cameras set up.
Though my regular dog walker is not the most loving, I do know they are 100% safe with her. They walk in line like they are in the military with her and she doesn't hesitate to call me if she notices anything off. For example, my landscaper left the gate open and she called to tell me, so I could let him know he needs to double check that he closes it. It's easy to think it's closed when it's really open, but again, my DW is not real loving, doesn't talk much at all, even to me but sooo responsible. She even shows up in a blizzard!!


----------

